# 25 Fd Amb: in response to unqualified phone calls to wrong extensions (BOR).



## thomax00 (23 Jun 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am Sgt Christopher Thomas and I am the Recruiter at 25 (Toronto) Field Ambulance.

Currently I am serving on a tasking at the Canadian Forces Health Services Training Center (CFHSTC) at CFB Borden (13 Km W of Barrie).  Consequently I will be out of my regular office, downtown Toronto, and won't be able to answer any phone calls per se until sometimes after the first week of September when I return to my regular Recruiting duties.

In the meantime please feel free to e-mail me on my DIN account CIPRIAN.THOMAS@FORCES.GC.CA as I thoroughly prefer this form of initial communication given the circumstance.   As well please keep in mind that this particular forum and any associated replies to this posting are NOT monitored.  

For your consideration.

Sgt T.



[WHILE ON TASKING, CFB BORDEN]
Christopher C. Thomas
Sergeant | Sergent
Res Stds | Rep Normes de la Rés
CFHSTC | CSSFC
National Defence | Défense Nationale
Borden, ON, L0M 1C0
Ciprian.Thomas@forces.gc.ca
Government of Canada | Gouvernement du Canada


[DOWNTOWN TORONTO OFFICE]

Christopher C. Thomas
Sergeant | Sergent
Recruiter | Recruteur
25 Field Ambulance | 25e Ambulance de Campagne 
National Defence | Défense Nationale
Moss Park Armoury
130 Queen Street East
Toronto, ON M5A 1R9
Ciprian.Thomas@forces.gc.ca
Telephone | Téléphone 416-635-4440 x 4867
Facsimile | Télécopieur 416-635-2768
Government of Canada | Gouvernement du Canada


----------



## Cansky (23 Jun 2011)

thomax00 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am Sgt Christopher Thomas and I am the Recruiter at 25 (Toronto) Field Ambulance.
> 
> ...



There changed it to the correct school title as we also do other course than medical.


----------

